# Stain removers- Im looking for magic



## Camper6 (Jan 26, 2019)

I know if you tackle a stain right away you should be able to get it out with just soap and water.

But what about those stains that show up on the clothes you are putting into the washing machine.

The worst one for me is a dried tomato stain.

The second worse one is mustard.

Those two.  

Does anyone have a magic remover?

Removing blood stains.

Hydrogen peroxide works like magic.  Coffee stains, bleach works like magic.


----------



## Wren (Jan 27, 2019)

This works like magic, give the stain a good rub with the soap and a little water before washing the item


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 27, 2019)

An ounce of prevention. layful:

Carbona was always my last resort to remove ink or marker stains during my working years.

In those days they only offered one product but today it seems like you could fill a cabinet in the laundry room. 

https://carbona.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/06/sd_new_chart.pdf


----------



## Pappy (Jan 27, 2019)

Might give WD 40 a try. It’s great for removing stains and paint on ones hands. What could it hurt? Go sparingly at first to see what happens.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 27, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Might give WD 40 a try. It’s great for removing stains and paint on ones hands. What could it hurt? Go sparingly at first to see what happens.



Good idea, it works on all sorts of things,

If WD-40 doesn't work we can always cover the spot with duct tape! nthego:


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 27, 2019)

I wouldn't try WD-40.  It's a petroleum product.

I can soak it in borax and that seems to work sometimes, but not all the time.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 27, 2019)

Resolve works pretty well.

https://www.stain-removal-101.com/stain-removal-guide.html


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 27, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Resolve works pretty well.
> 
> https://www.stain-removal-101.com/stain-removal-guide.html



That's a great link thanks.  But there was no magic for tomato stains.

Now I know why they have those big bibs in Italian restaurants.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 27, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> That's a great link thanks. But there was no magic for tomato stains.
> 
> *Now I know why they have those big bibs in Italian restaurants*.



I think that you may have hit on the solution.

Try a clothing protector or apron for home use.

It could be as simple as a dentist's bib clip and a tea towel that you toss into the wash.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 5, 2019)

This will sound CRAZY but...Murphy's Wood soap..It does wonders for mustard and old stains.

You got work on it but it works.


----------



## jujube (Feb 5, 2019)

Believe it or not, one of the best things for bloodstains is your own spit.  It only works if it's your own blood, though.  

I have no idea what the science is behind that, though.


----------



## norman (Feb 11, 2019)

:lofl:


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 11, 2019)

Seeker said:


> This will sound CRAZY but...Murphy's Wood soap..It does wonders for mustard and old stains.
> 
> You got work on it but it works.



Now Mrs O'Malley down in the valley
Suffered from ulcers I understand
Swallowed a cake of Murphy's Wood Soap
Now she's got the cleanest ulcers in the land


I will give it a try.


----------

